# Getting redirected to other websites using Mozilla Firefor 3.6.3 [moved from Gen Sec]



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am trying to stop Mozilla Firefox 3.6.4 from redirecting me to other website. For example, I went to a web address I visit almost everyday and while I was loading a page, I was redirected (same tab) to another website saying that I won some type of prize. This has been happening on and off. I am using a MacBook Pro running Mac OS X Snow Leopard. My mac anti virus is ClamXav. What can I do?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*re: Getting redirected to other websites using Mozilla Firefor 3.6.3 [moved from Gen Sec]*

Hi -

I'm afraid most of us deal strictly with Windows, not Mac. You might try the NoScript addon for Firefox. Otherwise, the folks in our Mac section of the forum might have better ideas about how to deal with Mac security issues. I've moved this thread to that forum.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Getting redirected to other websites using Mozilla Firefor 3.6.3 [moved from Gen Sec]*

Oh dear, I have no clue where to begin with this on a Mac, as I've never had this problem. This isn't a virus, so anti-viruses are useless, it's a browser hi-jack. The first thing to ask is does this also happen when you use Safari? If it does, then try a different user account. If there isn't one, then create a new user account and use both Safari and FireFox to see if you have the same problem. This will help us know if it's a system wide issue, user account issue, or just an app issue. Also, is your system up to date to 10.6.4?


----------

